# Richtlinien für Impressum einer gewerblichen HP ?



## HammerHe@rt (4. Juni 2002)

gibs sowas und wenn ja wo?

was muss man beachten , was muss rein etc....

hat da wer paar Quellen wo was dadrüber steht?

mfG
Hammerhe@rt


----------



## Quentin (4. Juni 2002)

ka vielleicht hilft das weiter? http://www.disclaimer.de/
ist aber eher für privat-pages :/
regards
q


----------

